# URGENT HELP PLEASE! (24 hours left to upgrade to the 5D3)



## dmunsie (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought a 7D recently and the return warranty period is over tomorrow. My main focus is lakes, rivers, forests, nature, wildlife, landscapes, cityscapes, sunsets, sunrises. I'm familiar with the crop/full frame, lens cost, etc, debates.  Let's forget about my end user skills and focus on brute technical abilities of the camera. And with that in mind, will the 5D3 give me better results than the 7D? Thank you so much for your comments.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know Canon so I can't specifically address what you should do. I can tell you that if I were considering buying a Nikon (what I shoot) I would choose something with higher-ish fps because of the wildlife as part of your main focus. If however you eliminate that one factor I would probably go with something that has higher MPs (for detail) and wouldn't be concerned with the fps. 
This is of course my opinion and due to the fact that I don't shoot Canon I can't really help you much more than this. I'm hoping this is a little bit of a bump for your thread so that maybe another Canon user can help you further. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 16, 2013)

Cheers shefjr   I've been researching all day and everything now is pointing towards 2 things. Get the 5D for landscape and keep the 7D for pretty much everything else.  At this point though it's looking like the 5D is the obvious choice for my long term goals.


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't necessarily look at the 5d mark III. The Mark 2 or Classic (Mark 1) would do just fine.

Good Luck


----------



## shefjr (Jan 16, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> Cheers shefjr   I've been researching all day and everything now is pointing towards 2 things. Get the 5D for landscape and keep the 7D for pretty much everything else.  At this point though it's looking like the 5D is the obvious choice for my long term goals.



Well, I'm glad you were able to find your own answers. I find that for me sometimes it is better to do my own research as opposed to relying on other peoples opinion(I do this too much).


----------



## kathyt (Jan 16, 2013)

I am really enjoying the expanded possibilities of the Mark III. I really think they have went above and beyond with this camera. Go big or go home. If your budget allows of coarse.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 16, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> I bought a 7D recently and the return warranty period is over tomorrow. My main focus is lakes, rivers, forests, nature, wildlife, landscapes, cityscapes, sunsets, sunrises. I'm familiar with the crop/full frame, lens cost, etc, debates.  Let's forget about my end user skills and focus on brute technical abilities of the camera. And with that in mind, will the 5D3 give me better results than the 7D? Thank you so much for your comments.



I'm assuming you already have all the best glass?  Because if not, that's a much better place to put you money than a new body is.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jan 17, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> I bought a 7D recently and the return warranty period is over tomorrow. My main focus is lakes, rivers, forests, nature, wildlife, landscapes, cityscapes, sunsets, sunrises. I'm familiar with the crop/full frame, lens cost, etc, debates.  Let's forget about my end user skills and focus on brute technical abilities of the camera. And with that in mind, will the 5D3 give me better results than the 7D? Thank you so much for your comments.



Short answer?  Yes.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I'm keeping the t3i since I have a 500mm sigma lens for it. But the 7D is going back and later today I'll be the proud owner of a 5D Mark III.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats !

Ken Rockwell claims the 5D3 ist "the best digital single-lens reflex camera".

I dont know much else, I'm shooting Nikon.


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 17, 2013)

You quoted...KR!?!?!?

:madmad:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Ken Rockwell claims the 5D3 ist "the best digital single-lens reflex camera".
> 
> I dont know much else, I'm shooting Nikon.




That bloke knows less than you


----------



## kathyt (Jan 17, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> Thanks for the comments. I'm keeping the t3i since I have a 500mm sigma lens for it. But the 7D is going back and later today I'll be the proud owner of a 5D Mark III.



You will LOVE it! Please come back and share some images once you have a chance to play.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 17, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> Thanks for the comments. I'm keeping the t3i since I have a 500mm sigma lens for it. But the 7D is going back and later today I'll be the proud owner of a 5D Mark III.


You have an EF-S sigma? I didn't even know they made that...

In my defense, I never really saw the value in any glass that was crop frame specific.


----------



## Dao (Jan 17, 2013)

thetrue said:


> dmunsie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments. I'm keeping the t3i since I have a 500mm sigma lens for it. But the 7D is going back and later today I'll be the proud owner of a 5D Mark III.
> ...



I believe at least 2 good reasons for lens that is made for cropped body.

- Smaller in physical size and lighter in weight especially for long fast telephoto zoom lens.
- Relatively cheaper to make because the size of the lens elements are smaller.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 17, 2013)

Dao - I'm in the "going full frame at some point" camp, where (to me) buying crop frame lenses means I'd be throwing money away.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 17, 2013)

I have in my hands the 5D III. The EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM lens arrives tomorrow. Now I have to learn photography.  lol... Thanks for all the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

Time has expired!


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 18, 2013)

KmH said:


> Time has expired!


I beat the deadline.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 18, 2013)

thetrue said:


> In my defense, I never really saw the value in any glass that was crop frame specific.


 I only use Nikon DX lenses(*) because when I bought the D5100, I didnt wanted to be set in my choice of Nikon just yet.

And sure enough Fuji is making some very tempting offers recently. With the new X100s, they even introduced Phase AF on their sensor. Maybe soon I can have a camera that is half as heavy, with excellent optics, and still can manage action and sports well enough - well as long as there is enough light.

Also, the Nikon DX stuff is cheaper(**), smaller, more lightweight and not that bad, optically.

Also, I was new to DSLRs and didnt knew exactly what I really wanted, yet. 


(*) If any reader doesnt know: Nikon DX ~ Canon EF-S, except Canon is 1.6 crop and Nikon is 1.5 crop.
(**) Except for the 50mm f1.8, which curiously is even a bit cheaper than the 35mm f1.8 DX.





thetrue said:


> Dao - I'm in the "going full frame at some point" camp, where (to me) buying crop frame lenses means I'd be throwing money away.


 You can always just sell your old lenses.

Also, with full frame you need new lenses anyway, since the old ones mean entirely different things now.


----------



## Dao (Jan 18, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Dao - I'm in the "going full frame at some point" camp, where (to me) buying crop frame lenses means I'd be throwing money away.
> ...



I am with you Solarflare, I bought the Tamron 17-50mm few years ago used for $300.  It is a great lens and I enjoy it everytime I have that lens mounted on my camera.  I am pretty sure if I get a full frame body, I will keep a crop body as a spare or when I need to use my telephoto lens at the zoo or something similar.  So I can still enjoy that lens.

But even if I do not want it, I am sure I can sell it for $300 very quick now based on it's condition.  I do not think I will throw away my money.  In fact, I sold 6 lenses  and all of them sold more than what I bought them for.   You just need to know how the game work.  Thanks to good quality glass and/or lenses price are keep going up.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 18, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> I have in my hands the 5D III. The EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM lens arrives tomorrow. Now I have to learn photography.  lol... Thanks for all the comments, much appreciated.




Oh WOW!  You did have a bit of spending money.

I have the 5D III and the 14mm f/2.8 lens and I can tell you they're both amazing.  The 14mm is QUITE wide (remember this is a full-frame camera so that's like using an 8.75mm on a crop-body).  Normally that'd be in the territory of fish-eye except the Canon 14mm is a rectilinear wide angle lens -- it's is quite impressive (and frankly I still don't think I've learn to exploit it as well I should.)

I didn't get to chime in earlier but I think you'll be quite happy with the 5D III.  The 5D II was also a great camera except it had the same focusing system as the Rebel bodies -- kinda basic and for action photography the 7D was a better camera.  But now the 5D III basically uses the focus system from the 1D X which is considerably better than the 7D.  This means the 5D III is great for both action and stills.  

I'm still getting used to the focus system and, while I learn, I have all the modes on.  But I am finding that I use some modes a lot more than others, so I'm likely to disable a few of the modes (you can "hide" them so that when you want to hop from mode to mode quickly you don't have to go through every mode along the way.)

Make sure you watch Canon's series of 5D III tutorials:  Canon EOS 5D Mark III: On-Camera Tutorials - YouTube

They don't cover every feature... they mostly JUST cover the features that are new or unique to that body.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Tim - Thanks for the comments, much appreciated.  I just now finished my first hands on with the camera and the new 14mm lens. My first time looking through the view finder I was floored. Sooo wide, so much coverage. Keeping both eyes open just seems so natural with a full frame, I can't explain it, but with the t3i I was having a hard time adjusting to both eyes open, with this camera it's very relaxing and seems natural. Tomorrow I'm doing my first landscape shots, probably won't mess with any system settings except for putting the camera in raw. Will play with aperture priority and use similar settings as I was before and see where it leads me. Thanks for the links, will 100% check those out!


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 6, 2013)

Gohar said:


> Go to the nearest canon service center and repair your camera



That was a totally random comment. :raisedbrow:


----------



## kathyt (Feb 6, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> I have in my hands the 5D III. The EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM lens arrives tomorrow. Now I have to learn photography.  lol... Thanks for all the comments, much appreciated.



You are very wise!


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 6, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily look at the 5d mark III. The Mark 2 or Classic (Mark 1) would do just fine.
> 
> Good Luck



Maybe the 5D2,but the classic way too old technology.....


----------

